# Can You Cross Breed Ps?



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

Is it possible?

I'd like to create a SUPER P

One thats just nasty but would probably have to go 5 generations deep at least to see something productive come out


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

who knows man...

test it out...doubt you'll have any luck


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No further discussion needed here.


----------

